#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Driving into Cambodia from Thailand (Koh Kong)

## INTJ

Heading down to Sihanoukville towards the end of the month and will be taking the Mrs for the first time - I'll be driving down to Trat, but was wondering how easy it it to take the car across and drive all the way to Snooky ? Will I be queueing for hours at the border and be constantly harangued by Cambo cops 'cos of my Thai plates ?

Thanks in advance

----------


## Mid

given current events I'd say the odds are against you

----------


## Travelmate

You can go in, but may never be allowed to return.  :Smile: 
Take a map of Laos with you...Just in case.

----------


## BobR

You can also forget about it unless your car is fully paid for and you have the book.  Pattayaddicts is usually garbage, but there was a wonderfully written thread on there you can search for written by 2 guys who rode small motorcycles from Pattaya to Sihanoukville, complete with really good pictures and detailed road directions.  Worth reading before you go.

----------


## INTJ

Thanks for the replies...........is the current "situation" around there any real cause for concern ?

Cheers

----------


## Mid

> is the current "situation" around there any real cause for concern ?


probably only if you set yourself up as a target  :mid:

----------


## dirtydog

That border crossing is hardly used so no queueing, here's a coming back through Koh Kong thread, *Koh Kong (Wayne Kerr's Koh Kong Expedition Cambodia)*.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

> You can also forget about it unless your car is fully paid for and you have the book. Pattayaddicts is usually garbage, but there was a wonderfully written thread on there you can search for written by 2 guys who rode small motorcycles from Pattaya to Sihanoukville, complete with really good pictures and detailed road directions. Worth reading before you go.


Any chance of a link for lazy gits?

----------


## Butterfly

you need a travel permit from bangkok and insurance before they let you cross the border,

no line at check point, roads are bad though and you might get shot at by the locals or your car hijacked, apparently it's quite common

if rental car, not possible

----------


## INTJ

"get shot at by the locals or your car hijacked, apparently it's quite common"

Really ? Can you give any instances of that actually happening ?




Do I need a "car passport" from the DMV where the car is registered ? (Although if it is indeed quite common to be hijacked and/or shot at, I'll not be going).


Cheers

----------


## Butterfly

can't remember exactly where you have to get the passport, probably the DMV yes, or maybe the police

the roads will kill your car before you get a chance to be hijacked  :Razz:

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Actually the road from Koh Kong was very good, one of the least pot-holed and crowded I travelled on.

----------


## INTJ

Thanks for all the info so far...........has anybody any idea of the approximate time I'll be stuck at the border sorting out paperwork ?


Cheers

----------


## ItsRobsLife

How much are you prepared to pay? Go straight to the window hatch where you pay the fee, then negotiate the price with the guy outside the window. If you want to pay the official price you could be there for hours, if you want o pay the price the guy tells you, you will be through in a matter of minutes, with a smile. The guy outside the window will then also offer to sort you out with drugs, women and guns, you don't have to accept his offers, just smile, get in the car and keep driving, don't waste your time stopping in Koh kong, it's shite. Get your supplies in Trat beforehand. don't bother to change money into Cambodian Rial, nobody wants it in the border area and would rather trade in Thai baht, the money change set-up is a scam. You should be able to drive to Snooky in 4-5 hours, I would advise against driving anywhere in cambodia at night, as well as the suicidal way they drive anyway, the road markings are virtually non existant, direction signs are scarce and unlit and many trucks and cars drive with minimal or no lights, as well as cattle wandering acroos the road. I would advise staying somewhere with secure parking, many places close their gates up at night and employ security. Have fun, it's a great place really and really enjoyed my stay there, (you can link to some photo's below), I hired a car there, but would never want to drive in Cambodia again. Very un-relaxing.

----------


## INTJ

I've been to Sihanoukville many times before, but only ever flown in to PP and taken a bus down. As this will be the first time I'm going with the Mrs I'd like it to be hassle free, thats why I was thinking about driving down, but it seems like it will probably be too much messing about.

Does anyone know if there is secure parking at the Hat Lek border, and the option of taking a taxi from the Cambodian side to Sihanoukville ?


Cheers

----------

